
Moral dilemma in participating in an App Challenge - rajeefmk
https://navigator-app-challenge.com/
======
rajeefmk
The dilemma : The key evaluation point for the challenge is "How the app will
promote the use of office paper and the benefits for the user". Even though
this is just a challenge, I'm worried if my idea takes off, it would result in
increased paper production which will result in increased cutting of trees.

